# David Meriman's Seaview RC Conversion



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Per Dave Metzner's request, I am posting this *Moebius Seaview conversion* as done by *David Meriman*. 

Thank you, David, for taking the time to provide the photos and text showcasing this wonderful example of talent and ingenuity. 











 
The Moebius SEAVIEW kit features a complete Observation Lounge-Control Room-Radio Shack space. However, on this assembly job I only made use of the Observation Lounge portion -- the space where the Control Room and Radio Shack would normally fit was taken up by a real-time video camera-transmitter system. This gives me the ability to watch, as I operate the model, through a set of virtual goggles the scene as seen through the big observation windows.

Here I'm inserting (to fit I have to cant it sideways to get it through the narrow space at the top of the hull) the Observation Lounge into the hull -- its a jam fit up forward, the Up-Periscope video system pushes the Observation Lounge up tight into the bow.















The inverted SEAVIEW showing off the 'dished in' frame effect rendered through a bit of spray-gun work with a bit of gray over the white. Seen to good effect here are the two practical bow planes. Though represented on the effects miniatures (and the Moebius kit) as engraved lines, I elected to link these bow planes to the stern planes in order to increase control surface effectiveness in controlling the boats pitch angle.















The open Flying-Submarine bay shows one of the two ports that give access to the bow plane control surface operating shaft bell-cranks. 

As this r/c model submarine employs a gas type ballast system, the over-pressure created within the free-flooding hull -- as the ballast tank is emptied -- necessitated the inclusion of a means of holding the FS bay hatch in place. A rod CA'ed to the hatch runs up through a hole drilled just forward of the FS docking collar columns center. The brass catch seen here engages the top of the rod and bears against the top of the bay structure, holding the FS hatch in place.















Masking tape was laid down over the white painted bottom of the SEAVIEW kit (the bottoms of the two sail planes were also painted white, thank you John P for that catch) to help me create the sharp demarcation line between white and gray transverse feather-edged 'frame dishing stripes. The idea is to give the illusion of concave dishing between structural frames -- something the white underside of the SEAVIEW would be more prone to evidence than the gray upper works.















The completed frame dishing painting effect.

I have no authority/documentation to support this feature represented on my model. This is something I did as a personal aesthetic touch. Sue me!
















A boy and his toy. Thirty-nine inches is big enough to r/c, but small enough as to not be a chore storing or transporting. 1/128 is just fine with me, boy's and girl's!

Thank you, Moebius. A wonderful kit!















The assembled kit. I high-lighted the 'shaded' areas with a slightly darkened 131s Lucite gray automotive lacquer primer.















A feature missed by many is the white open bridge area. Note the aftermarket sail planes and the fixed fairing that stand the movable planes off the sides of the sail. These control surfaces are practical and are used for depth control. Another departure from the kit was the manufacture and use of two practical looking periscopes -- lengths of 3/32" aluminum tube topped by turned brass scope heads.

I housed the radar antenna within its well -- just too easy to break such a delicate part by leaving it extended. An r/c submarine is subject to some rough handling out there!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You get some appreciation of how well the artificial shading picks out the SEAVIEWS unique features. You can clearly make out the deck and FS access hatch within the Observation Lounge space.














A feature not built into the 17 foot effects miniature, but seen on the 8 foot miniatures, is the cross-bar between the skeg and two outboard rudders. Only the skeg rudder is actuated by the rudder servo within the SubDriver unit. The skeg rudder carries the other rudders along with it through the cross-bar. The cast resin rudders and cast metal cross-bar are elements of the special SEAVIEW fittings kit offered to those wishing to convert their Moebius kit for r/c operation. This fittings kit, the SubDriver, r/c system and other gear needed to r/c the SEAVIEW can be found at, http://www.caswellplating.com/models/index.html















I pretty much assembled the Moebius kit according to the instructions. However, after assembling the hull I scribed, cut, then parted the superstructure piece clear of the hull and attached to it the distinctive vertical stabilizers (Cadillac fins) at the stern. The sail is secured in place with magnetic couplers. Note how broad and access area I have to the internal mechanisms needed to make the model a practical r/c model submarine.

A custom designed SubDriver, a cylinder containing all the devices needed to be kept in a dry environment, fits within the hull along with the forward mounted Up-Periscope real-time video camera-transmitter system that permits you to see out through the windows at the bow.

Note the PVC plumbers pipe cradle used to support the submarine.















The SubDriver, Up-Periscope system, and Observation Lounge ready for installation.

Sorry for two posts. The BB only allows for 8 images per post.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Outstanding David,as usual,very fine craftmanship!alexander


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks like crap. Who is this Merriman amateur, anyway?









Pretty spiffy, Dave.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Dave,
Another bona fide success! I forgot about that cross bar on the rudders. I'll have to add that. Thank you for sharing with us lowly dweebs. 

I would suggest to anyone interested in Seaview models pickup Dave's building of the DeBoer Hulls Seaview. I believe it is still available from CultTVMan's hobby shop. Two DVD's packed with all kinds of information on model building. Still one of the best modeling videos I've seen yet, IMNSHO.

Thank you again to Moebius Models for providing us with this terrific kit. The big model companies wouldn't have attempted to do this kit in a million years. Thankfully, Frank has some kahonies and is brave enough to attempt a kit of this magnitude. God bless you, Frank.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Great job on the shading, that really captures the look of the surface-running shots of the sub. And I like the shading of the white underside--I think I shall steal that idea! This Merriman fellow is really showing some promise...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Looks kind of blue in certain pictures.
While I'm at it: It's pretty well documented how hard the Seaview is to turn underwater due to the caddy fins. Has anyone thought of mounting forward and aft jets to sort of vector assist in turning the thing? The exhaust for the jets would be the limber holes....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fantastic work Dave.

Is there any Video Footage of this model in the water? I am really interested in seeing out the main viewport as she dives/surfaces! :thumbsup:


Thanks for sharing/posting.

BP


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Totaly amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kazzer (Dec 25, 2007)

*More pics of the Seaview*

http://www.caswellplating.com/movies/seaview.mov


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Magnificent!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Dave,...LOOKS GREAT !

But my how you have aged ! ......lol


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, and he's actually mellowed, too (although I'd bet heavily that poor Dave worked overtime editing it)! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank you for posting these. I've spoken with hobby shop owners that were unaware of the RC potential of the Seaview kit. Making them aware of the Caswell plating website, and letting them see excellent "real-life" examples will certainly help more hobbyshops sell more Seaviews.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't change a word!
Dave


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

WOW... :woohoo:

Now thats how to do a model :thumbsup:


----------



## kazzer (Dec 25, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> I didn't change a word!
> Dave


No, but I did! It's been a tough job, taming His Nastiness. He's locked in his cage with a collar and chain around his neck most of the time these days. The aging you see is due to all the work he has to do as a troll! 

Serves him right for being so nasty all those years! 

His granddaughter Rose, tosses him a lump of fresh meat each day and changes his water, so he's ok!

So don't bother him! He has WORK to do, churning out Sub-drivers for those slave-drivers at Caswell Inc!:jest:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

He's a very nice man.alexander


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> He's a very nice man.alexander


 


.....And loaded with more Talent than most of US have:thumbsup:!!!


BP


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And he's politely hinted that he KNOWS that, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Seaview said:


> And he's politely hinted that he KNOWS that, too! :thumbsup:


Well, you know, it's hard to be humble when you're that great! 

Actually the few times I've e-mailed Dave he's been very funny. He really has a very good sense of humor. He's also always ready to share his knowledge of model building.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I really want to see videos of the sub in operation, and also of footage of the underwater cam.

I'd think the company selling these would also want to showcase how it looks in operation.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Capt. Krik said:


> Well, you know, it's hard to be humble when you're that great!
> 
> Actually the few times I've e-mailed Dave he's been very funny. He really has a very good sense of humor. He's also always ready to share his knowledge of model building.


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Fantastic work Dave.
> 
> Is there any Video Footage of this model in the water? I am really interested in seeing out the main viewport as she dives/surfaces! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

That has to be the finest work I've ever seen. Fantastic job as always Dave........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

That video is sick........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Any plans to r/c The Flying Sub AND make it fly too?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

If I know David,he is all ready working on it.Great work as usual.Alex


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Didn't he once get his Proteus to swim a couple of laps around the pool? Or was that Rick Teskey?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

david merriman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBDPOvyZdAg


 
*BEAUTIFUL Dave!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*

I am really toying with the idea of making my next one an RC model.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I am going to get three, one for display, two for RC.
One is going to my granddaughter.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, but if I take a magnifying glass to the model, I bet I can find some screw-ups and nicks in the paint job and construction

Seriously, that is an INCREDIBLE assembly and paint job of that kit. He does great work when he's NOT building a model, too!:thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I will be starting my first Mobius SeaView build very soon...and I am excited. I just finished a two foot Seaview resin cast model which I took a few pictures by my Robbe SeaWolf V2 Submarine which weighs 5pds and is a 36" RC Dynamic Dive unit I have to take for its maiden voyage.



....it turned out not bad. I gave it the Midas touch and went Gold, just for fun. Its not everyones cup of tea, but I thought it would be original. I look forward to breakup of the ice. I will paint the Moebius the correct grey. I have crystal clear water where I live beside the St Lawrence River. I can take them fairly far out and also in bad weather and take those waves on with both the SeaWolf and the SeaView


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I am new to this so I help my thread helps those newbies like myself.

This is how my day went....starting out with not having the correct tools and a member named Ray on the Caswell forum telling me that people will have what I need....

I have built one V2 Robbe SeaWolf and this is my second attempt at a RC submarine and a dream come true, a Seaview.


I have been inquiring of tools required. A variable speed Moto-tool is really important and a drill press would help for the control vanes. I walked into Canadian Tire where my brother (a mechanic) who works the desk for the garage asking about the store not having a Drill Press unit for dremels but the router table was on sale. Since he works there I can save 10% and that helps a lot. He also knows what goes on sale ahead of time. Turns out it was my lucky day....

Well I have the first Moebius Seaview model and a Moto-tool from my brother and a free set of attchements on the right in the plastic holders that was going to be thrown out just today. After I spoke to my brother this after noon...the heavens are looking out for me.


10,000 to 35,000 rpm is the speed of this variable tool from Canadian Tire JobMate series. So its my lucky day.


It cut the material without melting it. I gave it a try with the cutting wheel on a piece of the sprue, as I am totally new to this.


Since thats a tool I did not have but required and cost about $100, being on a pension, I feel really lucky today. I never knew my brother had one of these. I had full speed Dremel with a flexible shaft, but its too fast for this material.

I am ordering the Merriman DVDs and Fittings Kit next week. I have seen several builds that did follow the Merriman instructions and others that explained where they deviated and why. 

I had a real issue over cutting before Mr Merriman kindly and patiently talked and walked me through the reasons to do the build the way he lays it out. I want to publicly thank Mr Merriman for being so kind and for being so helpful.

I am now in-between wanting to dive into it and not having full instructions yet. I know that Mr Merriman will give me instructions on what to start with. I will detail the build as I am not experienced and maybe this will help others to be confident and give them the knowledge of what is needed and how to go about making a dream come true.

Cheers
Dean


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

You must have seen this already:
http://www.culttvman.com/david_merriman_s_57__seaview.html
Tho it's about David Merriman's build of the de Boers 57" Seaview, it covers a lot of material about converting and sailing an rc Seaview and as a bonus it's also the most useful article on modeling techniques I've ever found. The article and its author are real treasures.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

gimme some of the fancy tools and accessories he has and I'll have "talent" too.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Not bad for an air breather, Dave:thumbsup:

Maybe now that you got this R/C stuff out of your system, you'll finish the _Dark Star_!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> gimme some of the fancy tools and accessories he has and I'll have "talent" too.


I got a drill press! On sale!    


I am set. I love the drill press. I have been practicing on sprue.
You can do any job with the right tool







I am ordering the fittings kit today.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Lookie what I just bought, 80% done with sub driver


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

junglelord said:


>


Junglelord, I'm just dying to see this build done and a video of it in the water.
Very nice work, you're an artist and than some.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

NO, that is the work of STRINGFLY from the Subcommittee forum.
I bought it from him.
I can take no glory for his efforts.


But I will take the one with the tape and do the same.
:woohoo:


----------



## KMACK (May 19, 2004)

Incredible work on that Seaview. Is it established that the Seaview had bow planes? If not, adding them on the manta rays makes sense. While watching the show, I noticed that groove on the extreme manta-fin edge, but I always thought that was from repair work after the sub model "crashed" on "rocks" in the tank. Those manta edges looked fragile. Either way, fantastic work.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

it had bow planes........


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I took some grey primer to the sub today, looks nice! Yes it has functional bow planes. No nose dive for this baby.


----------

